# Elektronischer Personalausweis: Public Key Infrastructure von Media Transfer



## Newsfeed (3 Dezember 2009)

Nach dem Bürger-Client ist mit dem Aufbau der nationalen Public Key Infrastructure (PKI) ein weiterer wichtiger Schritt für die zum 1. November 2010 geplante Ausgabe des elektronischen Personalausweises in die Wege geleitet worden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

